# I think the puppies might be on their way....



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Ella my Dachshund is 63 days today!

She hasn't eaten today and spent most of the morning sleeping. She has now spent the last hour having a good dig around and nesting followed by lost of licking and sleeping.....

Watch this space!

This is Ella a few days ago.....


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Look at the lovely tubby tum! :flrt:
Good luck on the arrivals!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Wow! That's what I call a belly! :lol2:

Good luck with the birth & make sure you post lots of pics of the little ones :2thumb:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Any news yet??? 

I bet she looks like shes ready to pop!!!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

What's she expecting a bowling ball? lol Aw good luck.: victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Bless, she is huge!

Hope everything goes smoothly.
xx


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

After a long night we are finally home with Ella and 4 beautiful puppies.
Ella had a problem with her hormones and failed to contract. We took her to the emergency vet at 4.30am where they managed to kick start the labour and pup 1 (black and tan boy) was delivered. However the contracts then stopped again and they couldn't get them started.

Ella had her next 3 puppies by c-section. First came a large silver dapple boy followed by 2 chocolate dapples, 1 boy and 1 girl. All the pups were doing well and mum was being stitched up. Myself and Ade stayed with Ella thoughout (very brave of Ade). I helped rubbing the pups.

Unfortunatly Ella had a bad bleed as she came around for the op and it couldn't be stopped. They had to take her back into surgery and spay her. Ella is in shock but is coping well.

She isn't showing any interest in her pups yet (hardly surprising) but she is letting them suckle, we all need to keep our fingers crossed that she keeps producing milk, it's common for there to be milk problems after being spayed.

Thanks for all your support and interest.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww congratulations, they are all gorgeous, never seen them in those colours before, they are stunning 

I hope that Ella gets better, bless her  she looks very sleepy, not surprising really.

Sending you all good vibes x x x x


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Oh bless, dapples! :flrt:Hope Ella recovers soon.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG they are MASSIVE her poor body.

I have never seen a choc dash wicked!!

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear, poor girl! That all sounds like a nightmare - you must have been worried sick!! :sad: Usually puppies/kittens arriving is a joyful occasion, but you had the worst scenario.

I'm glad she's home and I'm sure she'll bond with her puppies and as long as they suckle they should keep the milk production going.

I hope I'm not teaching my granny how to suck eggs, :lol: but are you weighing the puppies so you can make sure that they are gaining and therefore getting enough milk? I only ask because I've always been of the opinion that you can see a problem on the scales long before you will see it with your eye and so can be on top of it instantly.

Good luck with them (the dapples are simply beautiful :flrt and keep us updated with their progress please.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Aw, poor girl. She's had a tough time, hope her and the pups are all okay.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, they are huge in comparison to her! Very sorry to hear of the complications that arose, I do hope that mummy recovers well fromt her ordeal


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

OMG there huge!! fingers crossed she is producing milk and starts to show an intrest and she recovers well 

they are grgoues love the daps :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous "huge" puppies:flrt:Fingers crossed all goes well from now on


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

owww gorgeous!! i love the speckled ones they look so cute!! big hugs to mum hope she is doing ok xx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies please give the mum a big cuddle from me.

Am glad everything worked out we need more responsible owners like you in the dog world.

Never seen dappled dashes before they are gorgeous.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh poor baby! We had this very same problem with a lab, she had one pup naturally but then everything just stopped and she had 6 more pups inside that werent coming out. She had to have an emergency caesarian, and we also had her spayed at the same time.

It took ours about 24 hours to properly recover from the surgery as it is a huge op for them. But we looked after the pups for that time, she was happy to feed them. Once she was feeling up to it she was looking after them herself and we had no problems after then.

Im glad she has come through her ordeal though, bless her! Those pups are enormous, poor girl! Looking forward to seeing plenty of pics as they grow, i just love the dappled dachs!


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous, I hope mum is feeling better soon and congrats on the beautiful pups


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Awwww thanks everyone. :blush:

You'll be pleased to hear Ella is giving them the odd lick now and at least looking at them! :flrt:

Thanks for the advice on weighing them, was going to do it anyhow but always worth mentioning for others reading the threads, plus it never hurts to put your ideas across. 

I've already got their weight charts sorted and the first weigh in has been 
done, Black and Tan is 211g, silver dap 255g, choc dap boy, 214g and choc dap girl 214g. :2thumb:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

They are huge and adorable! 

Good luck with them, it sounds like they are in good hands. Weighing is good for socialisation as well as health reasons, so good all round really. 

Keep us updated!:flrt:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Awwwwwwh :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I came across dappled dashies a few weeks ago and though ive never seen one of those before I wonder if they are uncommon in the UK, and you have 3 gorgeous ones you lucky duck :2thumb:

Hope Ella makes a speedy recovery and starts paying them plenty of attention


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Simplylucy said:


> Thanks for the advice on weighing them, was going to do it anyhow but always worth mentioning for others reading the threads, plus it never hurts to put your ideas across.


Glad you didn't think I was being cheeky! :lol2:

I have weight records for every litter of kittens I've ever had and it helped enormously. I weighed them every night until they were 25 days old and then every other night until they were 5 weeks and then once a week until they left me at 14 weeks.

Actually the only time I forgot to weigh a litter of kittens was when i was in the middle of an emergency with another queen. The kittens were 9 days old (from a c-section birth) and I was so busy with the other queen that I forgot to weigh them that night. The following night I knew as soon as I looked at them that one was in trouble. I could see he'd lost weight and he was very cold - he died later that night and I blamed myself because if I'd weighed him the night before I'm certain I would have seen a weight loss and might have been able to do something about it before it was too late.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Ella is paying lots of attention to the puppies now :2thumb:

She snapped at the vet this afternoon when he checked her over, he said this was really good news. :whistling2:

And she has milk! Lots of it.....long may it last. :2thumb:

So proud of my lovely dog, she had been a very brave girl today. Think I was quite brave staying in for the section to help with the puppies as they were born! :flrt:

We have decided to keep the bitch (pale choc dapple), one of the boys is reserved, just waiting to hear what colour they want, then I'll need to find homes for the other 2 boys (oh keep them....but don't tell OH :gasp


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!! Congrats!! That's wonderful news that Ella is starting to care for them.  

My favorite "aunt" was a silver dapple dash that was rescued during one of the many hurricanes in the Gulf of Mexico. She passed away last year as a very old lady. She had gorgeous blue eyes that the dappling carried through into.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Simplylucy said:


> After a long night we are finally home with Ella and 4 beautiful puppies.
> Ella had a problem with her hormones and failed to contract. We took her to the emergency vet at 4.30am where they managed to kick start the labour and pup 1 (black and tan boy) was delivered. However the contracts then stopped again and they couldn't get them started.
> 
> Ella had her next 3 puppies by c-section. First came a large silver dapple boy followed by 2 chocolate dapples, 1 boy and 1 girl. All the pups were doing well and mum was being stitched up. Myself and Ade stayed with Ella thoughout (very brave of Ade). I helped rubbing the pups.
> ...



Poor love. Poor you. Lovely pups though. I think this is a salutory lesson for those people who think that having a litter of puppies is a guaranteed way to make some money. (don't mean you)
Wanting to breed a bitch is all very well but make sure you have a few hundred quid put aside in case of a scenario like this.
So, how many will you be keepsie-ing?:flrt:


----------



## Mrs Capester (Apr 20, 2008)

oh well done ella.... I have always wanted a little boy called walter....and you have 2 boys left so......off to pester the OH :flrt:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Awww, poor Mum!!

Glad to hear she's on the mend now & that all the pups are ok :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Poor love. Poor you. Lovely pups though. I think this is a salutory lesson for those people who think that having a litter of puppies is a guaranteed way to make some money. (don't mean you)
> Wanting to breed a bitch is all very well but make sure you have a few hundred quid put aside in case of a scenario like this.
> So, how many will you be keepsie-ing?:flrt:


 Not just csections. Karma had a womb infection and has so far cost £170 in 4 vet visits (one was totally free apart from drugs when vet rushed round to the house on friday afternoon, what a star of a vet!)
She's on £70 worth of antibios. Puppies all got a clean bill of health from the vet.
It ain't easy is it. But when we are prepared to spend the money on them, and you have stunning puppies and a safe bitch, the money is more than worth it.


----------



## skipi (Feb 3, 2010)

Whatsthe PRA status of both the parents?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Congratulations Lucy. Mum and pups are just gorgeous.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

gorgeous puppies!! realy realy love the dappling!! and yes they do look realy big bless them and so pleased to hear she is makeing a good recovery!! look forward to seeing more pictures as they get bigger!!

x x


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Poor love. Poor you. Lovely pups though. I think this is a salutory lesson for those people who think that having a litter of puppies is a guaranteed way to make some money. (don't mean you)
> Wanting to breed a bitch is all very well but make sure you have a few hundred quid put aside in case of a scenario like this.
> So, how many will you be keepsie-ing?:flrt:


Well said, I had £1000 put aside for emergencys, I have £20 left and that plus more will be gone today on another check up, painkillers and anibiotics. Ella will also need more check up's over the coming weeks, won't be a problem for me but it shows how quickly and easily your emergency pot of money can disappear. 

I will be keeping the one and only bitch, and I have room for any of the others if they don't sell. I wouldn't have breed here if I knew I wouldn't have room for the whole litter. :flrt:


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

More pictures!

The first 3 are the boys having their morning weigh.




























and this is the little girl we're keeping.....we have named her Lacey.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking great! :2thumb:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwwww :flrt:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:flrt::flrt: they're gorgeous - I love the little silver dapple boy, beautiful! Congratulations to you and little Ella, sounds like she's making a fabulous Mum bless her :2thumb:

Am gonna pass your story onto my MIL who's thinking of breeding her Shitzu - might help her to understand why I said to do loads and laods and loads of research and talk to other people etc., before jumping in at the deep end : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Am gonna pass your story onto my MIL who's thinking of breeding her Shitzu - might help her to understand why I said to do loads and laods and loads of research and talk to other people etc., before jumping in at the deep end : victory:


Such a good idea! :2thumb:

I don't think vet's bills are something a lot of people consider when deciding to have a litter and although it's certainly not what we wish for, it does happen.

I had 2 queens pregnant at the same time (first time that had ever happened and the only time after what did happen!) about 16 years ago. The first one (my Oriental) came on time, but only produced 2 kittens naturally, one deformed and one dead. So at 10:30 I rushed to my vets where an oxytocin injection produced 1 kitten then nothing - an hour later another injection produced another kitten then nothing. An x-ray revealed 2 more kittens right up the horns of the uterus so a c-section was needed, but the vet couldn't get the 2 kittens going, so we came home at 12:30 with 2 kittens and a £309 vet bill.

My other queen (a Somali) was due 2 weeks later but 10 days after the first litter were born she had a bad fall and that night produced a dead kitten and then labour stopped. I didn't know whether she was aborting that dead kitten or the others were dead and weren't helping her to contract. My vet was off duty and the covering vet didn't see any urgency to come out, so at 8 the next morning we were camped outside my vets and we did an elective c-section and got 2 kittens, one fairly strong, one breathing very badly.

I spent all that day keeping the weak kitten going, but he died at 6 that night. Then one of the Siamese kittens died later that same night (the one I mentioned in my earlier post). 6 days later the surviving Somali kitten came down with breathing problems and couldn't feed so I tube fed him, but it became obvious that I was losing the battle and I had him euthanased.

That left me with one surviving kitten out of a possible 9. 

When I totted up my bills for blood tests, stud fees, petrol (my Somali stud was in Gloucester!), vet's bills, extra food for the queens and kitten, registration and vaccinations, that single kitten cost me almost £900 to produce, but the heartache was immeasurable! After that catalogue of disasters I couldn't bear to part with her and so I kept her and registered her as Feorag Kosta Fortune!!

I wouldn't like to think what that would cost me today - 16 years later.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I like number 3. OOOOOO Only a small dog, could easy sneak one in amoungest my 14 lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Breeders like you are a breath of fresh air, well done. :no1:

Good to hear mum is making a good recovery and pups are all good. They're lush :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

such a beautiful doggy and puppies, im so glad she is ok now though, poor thing, and poor you!
ive never seeen that marking before of them! they are very funky colours and patterns, im jealous!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

How are mum & pups doing? x


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> How are mum & pups doing? x


They are doing wonderfully!

Just back from the vets again! The vet is pleased with Ella, he gave her tummy a really good feel and she didn't flinch once. She has passed a couple of blood clots but nothing major.

He decided not to give her more pain killers as she seems pain free when being handled and examined. He didn't want to make her sleepy again.

Ella has a bit of milk but not quite as much as he'd hope at this stage. I'm not going to top up the pups yet as they are storng and have only lost between 3g and 10g each, I'll weigh them again tomorrow morning and decide then depending on their weights. It's best to let them continue feeding off mum as the more they feed the more her milk will be stimulated. Obiously I'm keeping a very close eye on them and Ella so if the situation changes I'll do what ever needs to be done.

The vet checked each pup over and no cleft palates (I'd already checked!), cords are drying nicely, pups are strong and not crying too much.

Happy days. :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## skipi (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi you may not have seen my previos post I asked what the PRA status is of both parents as I know someone is looking for a pup


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

skipi said:


> Hi you may not have seen my previos post I asked what the PRA status is of both parents as I know someone is looking for a pup


Sorry, must have missed your earlier post. Mum is actually a carrier and dad is clear.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Day 2 weigh in......

Black and tan +29g

Sliver dapple +16g

Choc dapple boy +2g

Choc dapple girl +26g

As you can see the choc dap boy hasn't gained a lot, he is still alert and strong although the others do tend to knock him off when he latches on. He's still well hydrated and peeing a good colour (no strong smell). I'll keep and extra close eye on him and ensure he latches on well and doesn't get pushed off. He lost the most weight yesterday (12g).

Ella is doing a grand job, she is eating and drinking well now and although she hasn't got tonnes of milk there is milk, and the weight gain on 3 of the pups prove there must be enough!


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

Gorgeous pups, I love the choc dapples but wanting a choc and tan myself to add to the rest of the ever growing pack

I wouldnt worry too much about her milk, minis tend to get more milk as the pups grow


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

good luck with all the pups. so refreshing to hear of a dog breeder that's willing to spend the money to ensure the health of the bitch & her babies.

now you need to update your sig :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Glad shes doing well. Your doing a cracking job hun well done :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

Absolutely stunning dappled pups!! I love the chocolate dapple boy! Well done to all of you. I bet they are getting plenty of cuddles!!


----------

